# selling two S4 (nonXL) tivos....



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

These support the lower monthly plans

let me know if you have any questions

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290544788477#ht_600wt_936


----------

